

Show HN: Gravity Game - willjcksn
http://saltysoft.github.io/gravitygame

======
moron4hire
Pretty neat game. I liked the gravity mechanics and slingshotting around from
planet to planet to conserve energy. Is there a greater goal than just seeding
the planets? I only spent about ten minutes on it, so I only had enough time
to seed about three planets.

~~~
willjcksn
Thanks a lot for the feedback ! At the moment, this game is just a side
project I like to work on during the weekends, so right now the game doesn't
go further than that, but I intend to improve it.

Right now I'm focused on improving the graphics and the instructions, but
after that I'll work on adding some fun stuff to the game. Maybe some kind of
multiplayer could be nice, or other things taking advantage of the gravity
aspects.

Anyway, thanks for playing, and if you have suggestions, feel free to contact
me at the mail given at the bottom of the page, I'd be really happy to take
them into account.

